# BHP/Torque Calculator



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.letstorquebhp.com/calculator.asp

Post up your results :thumb:

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 60 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 860 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 70.89 
Invalid Entry : Power must be between 70 and 700 BHP

Mines not fast enough to get a 0-60 :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Doesnt let me do it. Powers got to be between 70 and 700....nae fair!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha our poor wee engines


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 431
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1831
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 239.17
0 - 60 (Secs) : 4.78
0 - 100 (Secs) : 10.28
60 - 100 (Secs) : 5.51
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 12.95
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 112.20
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 12.85
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 113.44

It's not quite as quick as that, but not far off.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 130Weight without Driver (KG) : 1315Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 100.450 - 60 (Secs) : 10.280 - 100 (Secs) : 33.2060 - 100 (Secs) : 22.92Quarter Mile (Secs) : 18.75Terminal Speed (MPH) : 75.14Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 18.55Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 76.37


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Power at Flywheel (BHP) :	170
Weight without Driver (KG) :	950
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) :	181.82
0 - 60 (Secs) :	6.15
0 - 100 (Secs) :	15.91
60 - 100 (Secs) :	9.76
Quarter Mile (Secs) :	14.58
Terminal Speed (MPH) :	95.72
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) :	14.38
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) :	97.43


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

0-60 6.15?

Not bad


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's for the GT btw


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Reeeeeepost


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Power at Flywheel (BHP) :	170
> Weight without Driver (KG) :	950
> Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) :	181.82
> 0 - 60 (Secs) :	6.15
> ...


A Punto????

No chance mate


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> A Punto????
> 
> No chance mate


Do you have any idea about Punto GT's? Nope didn't think so.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> A Punto????
> 
> No chance mate


By the responses in this thread it seems there were some people who hadn't seen it.
And Punto GTs can shift. 1.4 Turbos aren't slow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Reeeeeepost


is it?i wasnt aware of a previous post about this,cheers for the pointless reply though


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

this is tooo straight forward,
the results aren't reliable..

for instance, you can have a peak horsepower, so you go verry fast at that peak..
or just have a stable line, still have the same hp, but over a longer rev range..

in second case, you go faster, you can shift earlier...

an evo 6 (wich i regularly drive) only has 310hp..
but is has it on a long range..

goes 0-60 in 4.7 or such


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

aron147 said:


> this is tooo straight forward,
> the results aren't reliable..
> 
> for instance, you can have a peak horsepower, so you go verry fast at that peak..
> ...


I agree. The results aren't accurate. But it's not far off.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> By the responses in this thread it seems there were some people who hadn't seen it.
> And Punto GTs can shift. 1.4 Turbos aren't slow.


Plus mine isn't standard.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

why not post real life times as opposed to "virtual races"


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

did this last feb










IIRC, Let's Torque BHP gave me a time of about 0.1 slower.... I should have got a faster time than I did (about 14.2/14.3), but after my 2nd run, I kept spinning up (first time doin sprints)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> why not post real life times as opposed to "virtual races"


Well, i'm not old enough to drive 
And to race at Crail you need a full drivers license.


----------



## Penfold101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Surely you need the engine torque to make up any figures - apparently my 3.0 V6 CDTi Signum takes almost 10 seconds to get to 60. I think not...


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 694 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1950 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 361.61 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 3.81 
0 - 100 (Secs) : 7.48 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 3.67 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 11.94 
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 127.16 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 11.54 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 131.26


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nudenut said:


> Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 694
> Weight without Driver (KG) : 1950
> Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 361.61
> 0 - 60 (Secs) : 3.81
> ...


what car you running?

With that power surely you must have ran it... got any real times?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

another point, it doesn't ask for fuel type

my mate has a mark 4 ibiza DERV. 1/4 mile about 13.8 and 0-60 in 5 seconds... that site wont give that with what i think his power figure were that day


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Hi Mat... RS6 (see garage)

Looking to get her on the strip soon, will post the results up!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

forget abnout the garage feature

nice choice of motor


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> forget abnout the garage feature
> 
> nice choice of motor


Thanks mate!
Can see you've spent some serious time/£ on yours!! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah, and will be more hopefully....


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

thing a lot of you seem to be missing is dyno time even though your manufacturer may say you car has ex amount of bhp it can vary wildly from dyno to dyno ,air temp,fuel type i've even known of one tuner who alters the temp the dyno gets so he gets a higher bhp figure so i would take it with a pinch of salt unless you have a dyno printout i've got one that shows 403 atw where it should be but as for the calc 
Power at Flywheel (BHP) :	430
Weight without Driver (KG) :	1395
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) :	313.19
0 - 60 (Secs) :	3.98
0 - 100 (Secs) :	8.65
60 - 100 (Secs) :	4.67
Quarter Mile (Secs) :	12.15
Terminal Speed (MPH) :	118.49
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) :	12.05
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) :	119.84


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

My (modded) MK2 Scirocco...

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 115 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 900 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 129.83 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 8.17 
0 - 100 (Secs) : 24.06 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 15.89 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 16.66 
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 83.20 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 16.46 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 84.62 

0-60 time aint too far off to be fair, was rolling roaded recently so BHP figure is correct.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its rubbish, doesnt take gearing into account or rev limit among other things.


----------



## naffa (Nov 1, 2009)

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 146 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1230 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 120.60 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 8.69 
0 - 100 (Secs) : 25.51 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 16.82 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 17.14 
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 81.97 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 16.94 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 83.34 


Nathan


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Panda 100HP

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 104
Weight without Driver (KG) : 975
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 108.38
0 - 60 (Secs) : 9.61
0 - 100 (Secs) : 30.73
60 - 100 (Secs) : 21.12
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 18.11
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 76.76
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 17.91
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 78.04

Figures taken with a pinch of salt of course lol


----------



## Al Chol (Feb 21, 2010)

Toyota Celica GT4
Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 315 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1450 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 220.73 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 4.58 
0 - 100 (Secs) : 11.94 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 7.36 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 13.27 
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 105.41 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 12.87 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 108.82 

TBH I dont think that this is that innaccurate, its obviously not going to be spot on is it?

Ive not yet had my car on any track, but the previous owner ran a 12.?? (think it was 12.8, may have been a fraction quicker) quarter mile, so this calculator is not too different.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

vw golf mk4 gttdi 150 pd

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 150 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1464 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 104.10 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 9.92 
0 - 100 (Secs) : 30.89 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 20.97 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 18.37 
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 77.12 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 18.17 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 78.38


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Audi RS4
Just thought i would do this as i have nothing better to do
Not sure the weight is of mine so a guess on my part :lol:
Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 525 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1831 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 291.33 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 4.13 
0 - 100 (Secs) : 9.27 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 5.14 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 12.61 
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 116.59 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 12.21 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 120.32


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

V70R

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 250
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1478
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 171.86
0 - 60 (Secs) : 6.34
0 - 100 (Secs) : 15.47
60 - 100 (Secs) : 9.13
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 14.69
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 97.44
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 14.49
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 99.13

Little optimistic but quite close! (not sure about that 0-100 figure though!)


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Nudenut said:


> Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 694
> Weight without Driver (KG) : 1950
> Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 361.61
> 0 - 60 (Secs) : 3.81
> ...


Ran a 3.6sec 0-60 on the VBox last week

At a 30-130 day on Sunday so will get some more times guys :thumb:


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Some actuals from last week...

0-60 = 3.6s
0-100 = 7.8s
30-130 = 11.3
Standing 1/4 = 11.84s @ 123.3

Managed Vmax 182mph on a 1.5m runway incl stop, need a bit more strip for the 200 !!

Not to shabby for a 2 ton estate car :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 186 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 875 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 215.98 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 5.45 
0 - 100 (Secs) : 13.68 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 8.23 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 13.87 
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 100.67 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 13.67 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 102.51


----------

